# Good speaker building/mod forums?



## deadbeat son (Feb 24, 2008)

I picked up a pair of those Polk R50s posted in the Hot Deals forum. I haven't got them in yet, but I'm expecting to be slightly underwhelmed with their performance. I haven't had any luck with google finding any upgrades or mods for these. I would think as many pair as must have sold at this low price, some DIYer or another has probably worked them over.

-JP


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

The best speakerbuilding sites I have seen are not forums but individual builders who have a design or six they are showcasing for the enjoyment of all. From concept to design to construction, The builder's thoughts and impressions.


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

some of my favorite builder sites on my bookmark list:

www.zaphaudio.com - great designs, great info, projects in all price ranges
www.htguide.com - good forum, lots of different projects
www.diyaudio.com - lots of different stuff from amps to speakers, etc

as for modding specific models, haven't run across any that I can remember, but I'm sure they're out there.


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, I read one thread on diyaudio about a guy putting Seas tweets in his R50s, but no one ever replied. He said they made the speakers a lot more "light and airy." I've read Zaph's site before, and the only mods I found were to a pair of $20 Insignia speakers. 

I searched htguide after the reply to this thread, and didn't find anything on this topic either. I guess I'll just have to DO IT MYSELF (which doesn't bother me in the slightest) and post results here in case anyone else is interested. Thanks!

-JP


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

deadbeat son said:


> I picked up a pair of those Polk R50s posted in the Hot Deals forum. I haven't got them in yet, but I'm expecting to be slightly underwhelmed with their performance. I haven't had any luck with google finding any upgrades or mods for these. I would think as many pair as must have sold at this low price, some DIYer or another has probably worked them over.
> 
> -JP


Dennis Murphy's Site

http://murphyblaster.com/content.php?f=main.html


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 24, 2008)

envisionelec said:


> Dennis Murphy's Site
> 
> http://murphyblaster.com/content.php?f=main.html


Thanks, you've just redeemed yourself for dumping in my Eclipse f/s thread. 

-JP


----------

